# More old wood



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Years ago, at the back of my property (I live on a ravine lot) there was an old chokecherry tree. It was about 8 inches diameter. It eventually died and we just left it there. ast week, I was cleaning up the yard and found it just waiting to be turned. It had been full of ants or some other bug whose presence created some interesting spalting. So I cut it up and made some things. Also I had a piece of 4X12 BC Douglas fir that was left over from building my Pan abode cottage up on Balsam Lake. I had an interesting grain and I made a bowl. The wood is very brittle and I had some problems which show in the pictures.
Mo.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice job Mo, I especially like the Choke cherry. Note the spalting if from decay and moisture and the bugs create the little holes  It looks like some spalted Beech that I have. Nice one Mo!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job Mo. Yep sometimes that dry wood is a little brittle but nice save. I like the goblet. Well done.


----------

